# Picks by B.O.A.T



## bettingodds (Dec 8, 2012)

#1 8/12 - England League 1

Bury - Leyton Orient
Pick: Leyton Orient (0)
Odds: 2.5
Book: Pinnacle


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 9, 2012)

#2 09/12 Soccer - Netherlands Eredivisie

VVV Venlo - SBV Vitesse
Pick: over 3,5
Odds: 2.48
Book: Pinnacle


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 10, 2012)

#3 10/12 - Italy Serie A

Bologna F.C. Vs SS Lazio
Pick: over 2,5
Odds: 2.18
Book: Pinnacle


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 11, 2012)

#4 11/12 - France League 1

Valenciennes FC - Paris Saint-Germain FC
Pick: over 2,5
Odds: 1.95
Book: Bwin


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 12, 2012)

#5 12/12 - France League 1

Olympique Lyonnais - AS Nancy Lorraine
Pick: 1 (-1,25)
Odds: 1.98
Book: Bet365


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 13, 2012)

#6 13/12 - France League 1

FC Girondins de Bordeaux - AS St. Etienne
Pick: Goal/Goal (Both teams to score: Yes)
Odds: 2.05
Book: William Hill


----------



## up12zzbet (Dec 14, 2012)

No more updates? I hope someone can share again, this is also a big help.


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 14, 2012)

#7 14/12 - Germany Bundesliga

FC Bayern Munchen - Borussia Monchengladbach
Pick: over 3,5
Odds: 2.12
Book: Pinnacle


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 15, 2012)

#8 15/12 - England League 1

Doncaster Rovers - Coventry City FC
Pick: over 2,5
Odds: 2.16
Book: Pinnacle


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 16, 2012)

#9 16/12 - Austria Bundesliga

FK Austria Wien - SK Sturm Graz
Pick: over 2,5
Odds: 1.95
Book: Bet365


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 17, 2012)

#10 17/12 - England Premier League

Reading - Arsenal
Pick: 2 (-1)
Odds: 2.08
Book: Bet365


----------



## up12zzbet (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks like Arsenal is getting much, hmm.


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 18, 2012)

up12zzbet said:
			
		

> Looks like Arsenal is getting much, hmm.


true. fortunatelly finished as expected. Have to say though that i felt quite uncomfortable when Reading made it 2-4...


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 18, 2012)

#11 18/12 - England Blue Square Premier

Braintree Town FC - Forest Green Rovers
Pick: over 2,5
Odds: 1.92
Book: Pinnacle


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 19, 2012)

#12 19/12 - Belgium EXQI League

Lommel - Boussu Dour Borinage
Pick: over 2,5
Odds: 1.90
Book: Bet365


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 20, 2012)

#13 20/12 - Spain Primera Division

Real Sociedad - Sevilla FC
Pick: over 2,5
Odds: 2.10
Book: Ladbrokes


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 21, 2012)

#14 21/12 - England Blue Square Premier

Grimsby Town - Wrexham
Pick: over 2,5
Odds: 1,94
Book: Pinnacle


----------



## up12zzbet (Dec 21, 2012)

bettingodds said:
			
		

> up12zzbet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, now I'm waiting for the upcoming games from Liverpool and Fulham then for La liga, Valladolid vs. Barcelona


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm an lfc fan myself however lfc is not to be trusted! (black listed actually  ) 

Barca (-2) is a really good option.


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 22, 2012)

#15 22/12  - England League 1

Crewe Alexandra - Bournemouth FC
Pick: over 2,5
Odds: 1,91
Book: Pinnacle


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 23, 2012)

#16 23/12 -  Belgium Jupiler Pro League

Standard Liege - Club Brugge KV
Pick: over 3,5
Odds: 2,75
Book: William Hill


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 25, 2012)

#17 26/12 - England League 1

Milton Keynes Dons FC - Walsall
Pick: over 2,5
Odds: 1,99
Book: Pinnacle


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 27, 2012)

#18 27/12 - Belgium Jupiler Pro League

RSC Anderlecht - Lierse SK
Pick: Both teams to score
Odds: 2,15
Book: Unibet


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 29, 2012)

#19 29/12 - England League 1

Milton Keynes Dons FC - Coventry City FC
Pick: over 2,5
Odds: 2,08
Book: Bet365


----------



## bettingodds (Dec 30, 2012)

#20 30/12 - England Premier League

Everton - Chelsea
Pick: over 2,5
Odds: 1,91
Book: Stan James


----------



## bettingodds (Jan 2, 2013)

#21 02/01 - Wales Premier League

Bala Town - TNS
Pick: over 3,5
Odds: 2,10
Book: Bet365


----------



## bettingodds (Jan 3, 2013)

#22 03/01 - Portugal Liga Segunda

Freamunde - Belenenses
Pick: 2 (-1)
Odds: 2,20
Book: Bet365


----------



## bettingodds (Jan 4, 2013)

#23 04/01 - England Blue Square Premier

Newport County FC - Wrexham
Pick: over 3,5
Odds: 3,00
Book: William Hill


----------



## bettingodds (Jan 6, 2013)

#24 06/01 - Spain Primera Division

Real Mallorca - Atletico Madrid
Pick: over 2,5
Odds: 2,23
Book: Pinnacle


----------



## bettingodds (Jan 7, 2013)

#25 07/01 - Greece Superleague

Skoda Xanthi FC - OFI Kreta
Pick: 1
Odds: 1,91
Book: William Hill


----------



## bettingodds (Jan 8, 2013)

#26 08/01 - Italy Coppa Italia

SS Lazio - Catania Calcio
Pick: 1
Odds: 1,91
Book: William Hill


----------



## bettingodds (Jan 9, 2013)

#27 09/01 - Italy Coppa Italia

Juventus FC - AC Milan
Pick: over 2,5
Odds: 1,92
Book: Pinnacle


----------



## bettingodds (Jan 10, 2013)

#28 10.01 - Spain Copa del Rey

Getafe - Atletico Madrid
Pick: over 2,5
Odds: 1,95
Book: Bet365


----------



## bettingodds (Jan 11, 2013)

#29 11/01 - France Ligue 2

Le Havre AC - EA Guingamp
Pick: over 2,5
Odds: 2,30
Book: William Hill


----------

